# SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

So nun hier zum weiterblödeln für die üblichen Verdächtigen.

und nur so ganz nebenbei die Teilnehemer und Details zu Sa..

Mit dabei :

Torsk_NI samt Kumpel
Torsk1 auch mit Kumpel
Ostseeangle27 und NOK Angler ( Björn ich glaub wir brauchen auch noch ein paar Kumpels|rolleyes )

Treffpunkt Gelting Mole 8.30 Uhr.

P.S.: Für die , die es nicht mitbekommen haben. Dies ist der Weiterführung dieses Threads.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

BrabbelBrabbel, SabbelSabbel bin daaaaa :q

Ach ja am Montag geht es dann übrigens auf die KielerFörde


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Wo slippst du da ? Strande ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Mal sehen wenn Schilksee wieder frei ist 
lieber da (mehr Platz) ansonsten Strande.


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

wo liegen die slippen so kostentechnisch ?? Ist ja gut zu wissen ,irgendwann wird mein boot ja auch mal fertig.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Beide kosten 6€ pro Tag. Im Winter ist keiner da zum abkassieren 
Auf meine Nachfrage per Handy wurde mir gesagt ich soll das Boot 
reinlassen und einen schönen Tag haben :q


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Slipanlage Strande / Kiel
Betonslip
Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca10.00 Euro)
Hafenmeister - Tel. 04349/8988

Slipanlage Schilksee
Betonslip
Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca.8.00 Euro)
Hafenmeister - Tel. 0431/371021


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*



Torsk1 schrieb:


> Slipanlage Strande / Kiel
> Betonslip
> Nutzung gegen Gebühr (ca10.00 Euro)
> Hafenmeister - Tel. 04349/8988
> ...




Negativ Kim 6€ bei beiden. Zahlbar beim Hafenmeister.


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

irgendwie gefällt mir kai's variante besser |rolleyes


----------



## Torsk1 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Ja ne ich hatte es doch nur hierher geholt


----------



## guver (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

#h 

:m Am besten und am sichersten den Hafenmeister anrufen und die Slippgebühren mit name dann hinterlegen falls er nicht da ist. Aber anrufen ist ein top Tip denn so ist man auf der sicheren Seite. :vik:


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

@ Torsk_NI: Was ist eigentlich mit Wemmi ? Will der nicht ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Moin Sebastian!

Der ist laut MSN Meldung "Erkältungsbedingt krank"...
vielleicht meldet er sich ja noch.


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

ah ha , erkältungsbedingt also.

na ja , wir werde schon noch ein paar finden die mitkommen


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Du ist auch kein Muss! Bin auch gerne alleine oder 
in kleiner aber feiner Runde unterwegs


----------



## NOK Angler (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

achso , dachte so an megaevent mit rockband am strand und so. :g 

ok , dann klein und fein.


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Hmm jetzt wo Du es sagst.... nach dem Angeln zum Tabledance
ins prall gefüllte Bierzelt.... hmmm Du bringst mich Bloß auf dumme Ideen :q


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Du ist auch kein Muss! Bin auch gerne alleine oder
> in kleiner aber feiner Runde unterwegs


 

also allein wird schonmal nix......:q :q 
denn ich werde auch da sein:vik: :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Ach ne der Björn! Meldet der sich auch nochmal :q

Wann meinst Du denn? Samstag oder Montag?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

kann immer habe freischicht 9 tage :q :q :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Coool! 

Montag will ich auf die Kieler Förde.


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Na hoffentlich bleibt der Westwind so wie sie ihn angesagt haben, eher noch ein bisschen weniger:m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

3-4 aus West ist doch easy 
Windfinder eiert sogar bei 2-3 rum...

Das Wetter ist auch schön stetig. Dat wird was Leute :q


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Ist es denn eine richtige Rampe oder eine Strandslippe?
Liegt sie genau in Falshöft oder ein bisschen außerhalb?

Bredgrund gefällt mir immer mehr, auch wenn ich dort noch nie was gefangen habe, aber diesmal wird es klappen:m


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

wie nun falshöft ???
ich habe keinen schlüssel für die tore in falshöft !einer von euch denn?


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> wie nun falshöft ???
> ich habe keinen schlüssel für die tore in falshöft !einer von euch denn?


 
Nu bin ich verwirrt:q #c


----------



## Samyber (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Nochmal für mich zum mitschreiben:

Wer trifft sich wann, wo, um wieviel Uhr zum angeln? :q


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*



Samyber schrieb:


> Nochmal für mich zum mitschreiben:
> 
> Wer trifft sich wann, wo, um wieviel Uhr zum angeln? :q


 
das Frage ich mich jetzt auch|supergri |kopfkrat
Aber ich habe nichts dagegen wenn es doch von Norgaardholz los geht#6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

norgaardholz ist ok!!!

samstag 3.3 
uhrzeit gegen 8.00?


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Geht los:q #6


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Samyber war das eine Anmeldung?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

hallo leute wir brauchen noch einen platz auf nem böötchen|uhoh: !habe noch jemanden im schlepptau :q


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Sorry bin voll:#2: |supergri


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

war klar Kim ((((-: !
werde den luxundco mal anschreiben wenn er will dann hätten wir 2 man die sich in steinberghaff ein boot mieten könnten!!


----------



## Samyber (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Ich bin noch am rätseln ob ich Samstag oder Sonntag fahre! |uhoh: 

Liegt auch am Mitangler, wann er Zeit hat!!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

sonntag würde mir auch besser passen!


----------



## Torsk1 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> war klar Kim ((((-: !
> werde den luxundco mal anschreiben wenn er will dann hätten wir 2 man die sich in steinberghaff ein boot mieten könnten!!


 
Meinst du die vermieten im "Winter" auch Boote?

Mir wäre der Samstag lieber|supergri


----------



## ostseeangler27 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

so nun ist das problem da das ich wie befüchtet nicht kann am samstag(muss arbeitsdienst machen im (noch) Bootsverein):r !!!!
nun bleibt nur der sonntag  oder montag übrig..........#c


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Oh Ende... Ihr habt alle PN


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

MoinMoin!

So leider gehen die Termine stark auseinander.
Desshalb wir es wohl dieses Wochenende nicht vereinbar sein.

Am Montag gehts aber los wie besprochen :q

Ich werde am Samstag von Kiel aus starten.

Wetter:

                           Morgens Mittags Abends

*Wetter                   *wolkig  wolkig  wolkig 
*Temperatur               *3 °C   6 °C   5 °C 
   - Minimum 2°C, gefühlt wie -5 °C 
   - Maximum 8°C, gefühlt wie 5 °C 
   - Wassertemperatur 4°C 
*Niederschlag              *
   - Risiko                40 %   40 %   50 % 
   - Menge               0 mm/Tag 
*Wind              *
   - Richtung             *Nord-West  Süd-West  Süd * 
- Geschwindigkeit   15 km/h   17 km/h   11 km/h 
   - Stärke                *3 bft   3 bft   2 bft *

Ententeich 

Wir sehen uns spätestens Montag auf dem Wasser :q

CU

Kai


----------



## Torsk1 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Naja, ich werd trotzdem Samstag los von Norgaardholz:m , Sonntag kann ich nicht da ich nach Fredericia soll zur Bootsschau, letzter Tag übrigens|supergri


----------



## Torsk1 (3. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Ihr habt nicht viel verpasst!
Morgens war ganz schöner Nebel.
Das Wasser war k.ck braun, sowas hab ich noch nicht gesehen|gr: .
Sonst war bestes Wetter, Sonne, der Wind kam aus Ost mit 1-2 Bft.
Geschleppt haben wir von Egernsund bis Norgaardholz, Meerforellenbisse gleich null.
Wir haben "nur" 4 Dorsche gefangen, größter war ca 6 Pfund.

Hier noch ein paar Pics:


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Petri zu eurem Fang!auch wenns nicht viel war immerhin....


----------



## BennyO (3. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Petri zu dem Fang




Gruß Benny


----------



## MFT Sutje (3. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Jo,
Petri zu den Fängen,so sah das letzte Woch auch bei mir in Neustat aus,kaum Dorsch und nur eine Mefo,und dann auch noch von nem Kumpel gefangen.


----------



## Dampfpilz (3. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Hi Tim#h 
Was sin denn das für Clips da an der Rute (keine Ahnung);+ 



Gruß Claus :m Der von der Küste |kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk1 (4. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Moin Claus,

mein Name ist Kim .

Welche Clips meinst du?
Ich glaub du meinst die Schnurzähler, oder?


----------



## NOK Angler (4. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Denke schon das der die schnurzähler meint. Aber taugen die was ?? HAb schon öfters gehört das die alle plünn sind.

DAchte nämlich auch schon über sowas nach.


----------



## Torsk1 (4. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Die sind auch alle Plünn, bis auf die originalen von Roybi.#6 
Ich selber hatte auch keine, waren die von meinen Kumpel.
Die Roybi kosten mein ich auch 45 euronen das Stück


----------



## NOK Angler (4. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Gabs für den preis nicht auch schon rollen mit eingebauten schnurzähler ?? Halten wahrscheinlich genau so lange , wenn nicht sogar ein tick länger|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk1 (4. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Ja meine Okumas|supergri 

So muss jetzt los Träumen, nach Fredericia|supergri .
Kamera ist mit dabei


----------



## NOK Angler (4. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

viel spaß , und augen aufhalten nach günstigen motoren und trailern


----------



## Torsk1 (4. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*



NOK Angler schrieb:


> viel spaß , und augen aufhalten nach günstigen motoren und trailern


 
Naja günstig waren sie ja grad nicht, war alles neu .

Aber schau mal hier|supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Moin!

War in der Nähe von Kiel los. 

Dorsch gabs satt bei frischem Wind aus Ost. War ne geile Sache!


----------



## BennyO (6. März 2007)

*AW: SA. 3.3. Gelting bis Falshöft.*

Das ist doch schön



Gruß Benny


----------

